# new threads



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

seen a lot of new threads/activity here the past couple of days. i think that's great, i'm a member of 2 or 3 other forums but really like this one the best. seems a lot more friendly and laid back, on the others, someone asked a question and they get told a lot of opinions about stuff that they didn't even ask, some of it kinda mean. only drawback to this one is that it can be kinda quiet for several days in a row. don't get me wrong, i like the fact that it's not like the others. i check the forums about every other day at least but don't always post, i'll start looking for something to post and would like to see others do that to. because it's posted don't mean you gotta like it, agree with it or even read it, but we can put it out there, like the say about B.S., throw it up against the wall and see what sticks. ya'll have fun, bob


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds good, would like to see more activity here. I think some browse and rarely post, guilty myself 

The more threads started, the more people will get involved.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm a browser also. just jump in if i have a question or think i can help someone.
fairly new here, but like it also. bob


----------

